# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հետ պահել աղանդով տարված անձին

## azat11

Խոսքը մոտ հիսունհինգ տարեկան տղամարդու մասին է, որը մեկ-երկու տարի է ինչ շփվում է ինչ-որ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների հետ, մասնակցում է նրանց ժողովներին: Ակնհայտորեն սկսնակ է, նման է պատանու, որին թվում է, թե ինքն արդեն ամեն ինչ գիտի և որևէ խորհրդի կարիք չունի և յուրաքանչյուր այլ կարծիք մերժում է: Այս անհանդուրժողականությունը թերևս դեմ է քրիստոնեական սզբունքներին, միայն սա բավարար է, որ վստահ լինենք վերջինիս մոլորված լինելու և իր արարքները ողջամիտ չգնահատելու հարցում: Նշված անձնավորությունն ունի բարձրագույն կրթություն, ողջ կյանքում եղել է աշխատասեր, կիրթ և զուսպ անձնավորություն: Այժմ հարազատների հետ հարաբերություններում դարձել է անտեղի քննադատող և չհանդուրժող:
Իմ կարծիքով նրա մեջ կա ներքին հակասություն. ձգտում է յուրացնել առաջարկվող նյութը և դառնալ աղանդավորական կազմակերպության լիարժեք և կայացած անդամ, սակայն չի կարողանում հաղթահարել ներքին բարդույթները և լիարժեքորեն համապատասխանել սահմանված պահանջներին:
Խնդրանքս ֆորումի մասնակիցներին հետևյալն է. որևէ միջոցով համոզել և ետ պահել այդ ուղղուց: Չպետք է կոտրել մարդու մեջ հավատը, սակայն հարկավոր է բացատրել, որ աղանդը որևէ լավ բանի չի բերի: Իմ կարծիքով արդյունավետ կլինի պարբերաբար գիտական և գրագետ հիմնավորված գրական նյութերի մատակարարումը տվյալ անձին, հատկապես ռուսերեն լեզվով (ռուսալեզու նյութերին և ռուսական մշակույթին նա ավելի լուրջ է վերաբերվում): Ակնկալում եմ օժանդակություն և արդյունավետ մեթոդների և համապատասխան նյութեր հայթայթելու հարցերում: Ինձ կարող եք գրել նաև azat_a11@yahoo.com հասցեով: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Sirop

> ... որևէ խորհրդի կարիք չունի և յուրաքանչյուր այլ կարծիք մերժում է:Այս անհանդուրժողականությունը թերևս դեմ է քրիստոնեական սզբունքներին, միայն սա բավարար է, որ վստահ լինենք վերջինիս *մոլորված* լինելու և իր արարքները *ողջամիտ չգնահատելու* հարցում:


  :Shok: 

չէիր մանրամասնի թե ինչ աղանդի մասին է խոսքը, թե չէ հիմա առաքելական հոգևորականների համարելով բոլոր կրոնները բացի առաքելական քրիստոնեությունից աղանդավոր են  :Bad:  (համարյա չեմ չափազանցնում)

----------


## ars83

> Խոսքը մոտ հիսունհինգ տարեկան տղամարդու մասին է, որը մեկ-երկու տարի է ինչ շփվում է ինչ-որ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների հետ, մասնակցում է նրանց ժողովներին: Ակնհայտորեն սկսնակ է, նման է պատանու, որին թվում է, թե ինքն արդեն ամեն ինչ գիտի և որևէ խորհրդի կարիք չունի և յուրաքանչյուր այլ կարծիք մերժում է: Այս անհանդուրժողականությունը թերևս դեմ է քրիստոնեական սզբունքներին, միայն սա բավարար է, որ վստահ լինենք վերջինիս մոլորված լինելու և իր արարքները ողջամիտ չգնահատելու հարցում: Նշված անձնավորությունն ունի բարձրագույն կրթություն, ողջ կյանքում եղել է աշխատասեր, կիրթ և զուսպ անձնավորություն: Այժմ հարազատների հետ հարաբերություններում դարձել է անտեղի քննադատող և չհանդուրժող:
> Իմ կարծիքով նրա մեջ կա ներքին հակասություն. ձգտում է յուրացնել առաջարկվող նյութը և դառնալ աղանդավորական կազմակերպության լիարժեք և կայացած անդամ, սակայն չի կարողանում հաղթահարել ներքին բարդույթները և լիարժեքորեն համապատասխանել սահմանված պահանջներին:
> Խնդրանքս ֆորումի մասնակիցներին հետևյալն է. որևէ միջոցով համոզել և ետ պահել այդ ուղղուց: Չպետք է կոտրել մարդու մեջ հավատը, սակայն հարկավոր է բացատրել, որ աղանդը որևէ լավ բանի չի բերի: Իմ կարծիքով արդյունավետ կլինի պարբերաբար գիտական և գրագետ հիմնավորված գրական նյութերի մատակարարումը տվյալ անձին, հատկապես ռուսերեն լեզվով (ռուսալեզու նյութերին և ռուսական մշակույթին նա ավելի լուրջ է վերաբերվում): Ակնկալում եմ օժանդակություն և արդյունավետ մեթոդների և համապատասխան նյութեր հայթայթելու հարցերում: Ինձ կարող եք գրել նաև azat_a11@yahoo.com հասցեով: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Բարև ձեզ։ Բավականին ծանոթ պատմություն եք գրել։ Ես ինքս մոտ 2 տարի եղել եմ աղանդավոր, «Կյանքի խոսք» կազմակերպության անդամ։ Չնայած նրան, որ ես այդպես համոզված չէի ժխտում Առաքելական Եկեղեցու ուսմունքը, այդուհանդերձ, մեծ ուշադրություն էլ չէի դարձնում նրան։ Մի անգամ քրիստոնեական մի ֆորումում ծանոթացա մի հրաշալի մաքուր հոգի ունեցող անձնավորության հետ՝ ռուս ուղղափառի, որի միջոցով էլ վերադարձել եմ իմ ակունքներին՝ Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն։
Նա գիտեր, որ ես աղանդավոր էի, բայց երբեք չէր նախատում, չէր վիճում, միայն տարբեր բաներ էր պատմում Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցու ուսմունքից և գրականություն տալիս՝ կարդալու։ Կամաց–կամաց, կարդալով այն, ես սկսեցի համեմատություններ կատարել, քննել կարդացածս, տեսա, որ շատ հարցերում աղանդավորական շարժումներն ուղղակի պախարակում են Եկեղեցու ուսմունքը՝ կիսատ և թյուր տեղեկություններ տարածելով սրբերի, ճգնավորների մասին։ Բացի դրանից, ես երբեք չէի կարողանում հարմարվել նրանց քարոզած մտքի հետ, որ բոլոր («եկեղեցի» եկողները) սուրբ են՝ հեշտ ու հանգիստ, առանց ճիգեր թափելու։ Եվս մի համոզիչ գործոն էր իմ ռուս ընկերոջ վարքն ու կյանքը՝ նա ոչ թե պարզապես լավ բաների մասին էր պատմում, նա ապրում է դրանցով. սա ինձ համար շատ համոզիչ էր։

Ես կանեի հետևյալը. եթե ձեր ասած մարդը սթափ մտածել և համեմատություններ կատարել սիրում է, առաջարկեք նրան Եկեղեցու ուսմունքը և Ս. հայրերի աշխատությունները։

Հայերեն՝
http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=505

Ռուսերեն՝
http://www.bogoslovy.ru/books.htm

Հատկապես խորհուրդ կտայի "Невидимая брань" գիրքը։

Նաև մի բան հարցրեք այդ մարդուն, թող խորհի դրա վրա. ի՞նչ է կարծում, ինչի՞ համար են տարբեր «քրիստոնեական» կազմակերպությունները գալիս մեր երկիր, եթե մեզ մոտ հինավուրց ժամանակներից ի վեր կա Եկեղեցի, որը պահպանել է մեր ժողովրդի հավատքը, ամրացրել նրան քրիստոնեության մեջ։ Ինչու՞ է պետք արդեն քրիստոնյա ժողովրդին նորից դարձնել քրիստոնյա։

----------

Apsara (23.09.2009), Moonwalker (10.06.2011)

----------


## azat11

դեռ չեմ պարզել թե կոնկրետ որ խմբավորման հետ է շփվում: Կխորանամ այն ժամանակ, երբ օգնության հստակ պլան ունենամ, քանի որ նա դեռ ինձ վստահում է: Այնուամենայնիվ նրբորեն կփորձեմ ճշտել:

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
Շնորհակալություն օգտակար խորհրդի համար:

----------


## dvgray

> դեռ չեմ պարզել թե կոնկրետ որ խմբավորման հետ է շփվում: Կխորանամ այն ժամանակ, երբ օգնության հստակ պլան ունենամ, քանի որ նա դեռ ինձ վստահում է: Այնուամենայնիվ նրբորեն կփորձեմ ճշտել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
> Շնորհակալություն օգտակար խորհրդի համար:


Եթե փորձում ես օգնել մարդուն այլ ոչ թե նրան ղակավարել, ապա ճանապարհը միակն է: Մտնել այդ մարդու կաշվի մեջ: Զինվել նրա զգայարաններով: Վերցնել նրան անցած գենետիկան ու ձեռք բերած սեփական փորձը: Անալիզ անել այնպես, ինչպես նա… և այլն… 
Այս դեպքում դու կտեսնես. որ ա անում է միակ ճիշտ քայլերը որ հնարավոր են այս իրավիճակում…  :Smile:

----------


## azat11

Օգնել` միանշանակ պատրաստ եմ, դառնալ իրենցից մեկը` իհարկե ոչ: Այդ պատճառով էլ չէի ուզենա հասկանալ նրան` նրանցից մեկը դառնալու հաշվին:
P. S.
Ժողովուրդ, ես առաջին անգամ եմ մասնակցում որևէ ֆորումի, մի փոքր անծանոթ եմ ընդհանու տրամադրություններին և մասնակիցների մասնակցելու նպատակներին..........
Ինքս ձգտում եմ լինել պրագմատիկ և աշխատել կոնկրետ արդյունքի (նպատակին, խնդրին) հասնելու համար... Այս հարցում մեր բոլորիս արդյունքի հասնելը կարող է հետաքրքիր շարունակություն ունենալ և մեր կատարած գործը շանս ունի լինելու կոնկրետ արդյունք հասարակության համար:
Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես դեռ չեմ հասցրել հասկանալ ընդհանուր տրամադրությունները, սակայն առաջարկում եմ կատարել կոնկրետ հանրօգուտ աշխատանք, ակնկալելով կոնկրետ արդյունք, դե....
*Հո շատ չեմ «տուֆտում»?????????*

----------


## _DEATH_

> Օգնել` միանշանակ պատրաստ եմ, դառնալ իրենցից մեկը` իհարկե ոչ: Այդ պատճառով էլ չէի ուզենա հասկանալ նրան` նրանցից մեկը դառնալու հաշվին:


Իրենցից մեկը ոչ մի դեպքում, թե չէ էտ էնքան «լավ» բանա, որ կարողա ամբողջ կյանքդ աղանդավոր մնաս  :LOL: : Ծանոթ դեպքա, մեկը աղանդավոր էր դարձել, հետո տենց մտածելով հիմա ամբողջ ընտանիքով աղանդավոր են: Իսկ ընդանրապես, եթե մարդը մտածել կարողանար, երբեք ոչ մի աղանդի հետևից չէր ընգնի:

----------


## VisTolog

Հիպնոզով...

----------


## Cindy

Եթե նա իսկապես տարված է աղանդով,ապա ես կարծում եմ,որ նրան ոչ ոք չի կարող ետ պահել և նրա որոշումը փոխել

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եթե նա իսկապես տարված է աղանդով,ապա ես կարծում եմ,որ նրան ոչ ոք չի կարող ետ պահել և նրա որոշումը փոխել


Ես, օրինակ, համաձայն չեմ,բա ars83-ը ոնցա հետ կանգնել?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես, օրինակ, համաձայն չեմ,բա ars83-ը ոնցա հետ կանգնել?


ՈՒրեմն իրա հավատքը շատ խորը չի եղել.  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՈՒրեմն իրա հավատքը շատ խորը չի եղել.


Ինչքան էլ խորը լինի,մեկա հետ պահելու ձևեր կլինեն,պետքա ուղղակի իրան ճիշտը համոզիչ կերպով բացատրել...

----------


## Tanamasi

Ռուսի ասած кнутом и прянником։ :Wink:  Ուղղակի պետք է մեկ ուրիշ ավելի մեղմ հավատքի մեջ ներքաշել։

----------


## Lili-33

[
Նաև մի բան հարցրեք այդ մարդուն, թող խորհի դրա վրա. ի՞նչ է կարծում, ինչի՞ համար են տարբեր «քրիստոնեական» կազմակերպությունները գալիս մեր երկիր, եթե մեզ մոտ հինավուրց ժամանակներից ի վեր կա Եկեղեցի, որը պահպանել է մեր ժողովրդի հավատքը, ամրացրել նրան քրիստոնեության մեջ։ Ինչու՞ է պետք արդեն քրիստոնյա ժողովրդին նորից դարձնել քրիստոնյա։[/QUOTE]

դուք իրոք կարծում եք որ մեր ժողովուրդը քրիստոնյա? է ??????????????? :Shok:

----------

վրեժ62 (25.11.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

> [
> դուք իրոք կարծում եք որ մեր ժողովուրդը քրիստոնյա? է ???????????????


Ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք մինչև հիմա էլ հեթանոս-քրիստոնյա ենք, որովհետև մենք հրեական քրիստոնեությունը պատվաստել ենք մեր հեթանոսության վրա։ Եվ իմ կարծիքով մեր եկեղեցին ավելի, ինչքանով դա կարող է լինել քրիստոնեության պարագայում, լավն է քան ուղղափառը կամ կաթոլիկը, կամ որևէ աղանդ։ Համենայն դեպս մերն է դառել արդեն։

----------


## ars83

> դուք իրոք կարծում եք որ մեր ժողովուրդը քրիստոնյա? է ???????????????


Չեմ կարող համոզված ասել, որ գոնե մեծամասնությունը քրիստոնյա է  :Sad: 
Բայց դա գալիս է նրանից, որ մենք առանձնացրել ենք հայույթունը քրիստոնեությունից։ Եթե ուսումնասիրեք մեր պատմությունը, կտեսնեք, որ քրիստոնեության ընդւոնմանը հաջորդած դարերում «հայ» և «քրիստոնյա» հասկացություններն անբաժանելի են եղել։ Եվ մեր եկեղեցին միշտ շատ բարձր բարոյական արժեքների և չափանիշների է սովորեցրել իր ժողովրդին։ 
Ցավոք, հետագայում սկսվեց այդ տարանջատումը, և այսօր այդ հարցն իրավացիորեն հնչում է՝ «մի՞թե հայ = քրիստոնյա»։ Տա Աստված, որ մենք վերադառնանք այս խախտված նույնությանը։

----------


## Grace43

Այս հարցի համար մեկ և գերբնական պատասխան...Ուղակի աղոթել,բայց ամբողջ սրտով ու հավատքով: :Hands Up:

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## azat11

> Ռուսի ասած кнутом и прянником։ Ուղղակի պետք է մեկ ուրիշ ավելի մեղմ հավատքի մեջ ներքաշել։


Mercury, խորհուրդդ դզեց!!!!!!!! Լավ իդեա տվեցիր, մերսի !!!!!!!!

Բիձեն մի փոքր քձիպա, դրա վրա կարելիա խաղալ; Աղանդավորները «անդամավճար» վճարու"մ են, ո"վ գիտի, եթե այո, պետքա էժան աղանդներ գտնելով հասնենք եկեղեցուն!!!!!!!!

P. S.

Ընդհանրապես, բոլոր հարցերում էլ «кнутом и прянником» մեթոդը փայլուն աշխատում է, ոնց չէի ֆայմել։

----------


## Tanamasi

> Mercury, խորհուրդդ դզեց!!!!!!!! Լավ իդեա տվեցիր, մերսի !!!!!!!!
> 
> Բիձեն մի փոքր քձիպա, դրա վրա կարելիա խաղալ; Աղանդավորները «անդամավճար» վճարու"մ են, ո"վ գիտի, եթե այո, պետքա էժան աղանդներ գտնելով հասնենք եկեղեցուն!!!!!!!!
> 
> P. S.
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, բոլոր հարցերում էլ «кнутом и прянником» մեթոդը փայլուն աշխատում է, ոնց չէի ֆայմել։


Երևի սկզբից վճարում են, բայց հետո արդեն ստանում՝ տարբեր ձևերով։  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ։ Եվ մեր եկեղեցին միշտ շատ բարձր բարոյական արժեքների և չափանիշների է սովորեցրել իր ժողովրդին։


Երևի իսկապես ժողովրդին սովորեցրել է, բայց ինքը, եթե անգամ դրանց հետևել է, ապա միայն մի երկու գեղի մի երկու քահանայի տեսքով միայն։ Օրինակներ ինչքան ուզես։  :Angry2:

----------


## ars83

> Երևի իսկապես ժողովրդին սովորեցրել է, բայց ինքը, եթե անգամ դրանց հետևել է, ապա միայն մի երկու գեղի մի երկու քահանայի տեսքով միայն։ Օրինակներ ինչքան ուզես։


Նախ, որ սովորեցրել է, այլ չի աղավաղել քրիստոնեական ուսմունքն՝ ի սեփական շահ, արդեն մեծ բան է։ Դրանով ՀԱԵ–ն տարբերվում է այսօր, օրինակ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուց, որը մի շարք աղավաղումներ է մտցրել քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի մեջ (դրանց ամենախայտառակ դրսևորումը «խաչակրաց արշավանքներն» են)։

Նրա մասին, թե սովորեցնողներն իրենք չեն հետևում... այսպես շատ է պատահում, ցանկացած բնագավառում։ Բայց կա ուսմունք, որին մարդը կարող է հետևել՝ առանց նայելու, թե արդյո՞ք այլոք հետևում են դրան, թե՞ ոչ։ Եվ ոչ ոք այդ դեպքում չի ասի նրան, թե «վատ ես անում»։
Իսկ կեղծավորությունը և խաբեությունը, միևնույն է, պատժվելու են։

Հ.Գ.։ Կաթլիկ եկեղեցին սպանել է մարդկանց «հավատի» պատրվակով (խաճակրաց արշավանքներ, ինկվիզիցիա)։ Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին, ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների, մարդկանց ցցի վրա է հանել՝ ուղղափառ հավատքին չհնազանդվելու պատճառով։
Հայտնի՞ են արդյոք դեպքեր, որ Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Եկեղեցին որևէ մեկին մահվան ենթարկի՝ քրիստոնեական հավատքին չհնազանդվելու պատճառով։  :Think:

----------


## Adriano

Ուժեղ հայկական եկեղեցի, ուժեղ երկիր :

----------


## Hrayr

Նախ ամեն բանի հոգին պետք է հասկանալ։ 
Ինչի՞ց եք ուզում ետ պահել մարդկանց, մի ծայրահեղությունի՞ց, երբ դուք էլ մյուս ծայրահեղության ու մի ուրիշ աղանդի մաս եք կազմում, երբ դուք եք ձեր աստվածը և դուք եք ձեր ճշմարտութունը։ 
Ով աղանդավոր չի, ով իսկապես ուզում է մարդկանց դարձնել առ Աստված թող նա գրի, թե ինչպես անենք դա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խոսքը մոտ հիսունհինգ տարեկան տղամարդու մասին է, որը մեկ-երկու տարի է ինչ շփվում է ինչ-որ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների հետ, մասնակցում է նրանց ժողովներին: Ակնհայտորեն սկսնակ է, նման է պատանու, որին թվում է, թե ինքն արդեն ամեն ինչ գիտի և որևէ խորհրդի կարիք չունի և յուրաքանչյուր այլ կարծիք մերժում է: Այս անհանդուրժողականությունը թերևս դեմ է քրիստոնեական սզբունքներին, միայն սա բավարար է, որ վստահ լինենք վերջինիս մոլորված լինելու և իր արարքները ողջամիտ չգնահատելու հարցում: Նշված անձնավորությունն ունի բարձրագույն կրթություն, ողջ կյանքում եղել է աշխատասեր, կիրթ և զուսպ անձնավորություն: Այժմ հարազատների հետ հարաբերություններում դարձել է անտեղի քննադատող և չհանդուրժող:
> Իմ կարծիքով նրա մեջ կա ներքին հակասություն. ձգտում է յուրացնել առաջարկվող նյութը և դառնալ աղանդավորական կազմակերպության լիարժեք և կայացած անդամ, սակայն չի կարողանում հաղթահարել ներքին բարդույթները և լիարժեքորեն համապատասխանել սահմանված պահանջներին:
> Խնդրանքս ֆորումի մասնակիցներին հետևյալն է. որևէ միջոցով համոզել և ետ պահել այդ ուղղուց: Չպետք է կոտրել մարդու մեջ հավատը, սակայն հարկավոր է բացատրել, որ աղանդը որևէ լավ բանի չի բերի: Իմ կարծիքով արդյունավետ կլինի պարբերաբար գիտական և գրագետ հիմնավորված գրական նյութերի մատակարարումը տվյալ անձին, հատկապես ռուսերեն լեզվով (ռուսալեզու նյութերին և ռուսական մշակույթին նա ավելի լուրջ է վերաբերվում): Ակնկալում եմ օժանդակություն և արդյունավետ մեթոդների և համապատասխան նյութեր հայթայթելու հարցերում: Ինձ կարող եք գրել նաև azat_a11@yahoo.com հասցեով: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Իմ կարծիքով սովորաբար որևէ «օրիգինալ» ուղղվածություն ունեցող խմբերի մեջ ներքաշվում են ինքնահաստատվելու խիստ կարիք ունեցող մարդիկ։ Ինձ թվում է աղանդների անդամներից շատերը  որևէ լուրջ հաջողության չհասած մարդիկ են, կամ հաջողություն ունեցած բայց ներկայում ձախողված մարդիկ են, անլիարժեքության բարդույթով տառապող մարդիկ են, նրանք այդպիսով փորձում են կայանալ կամ կոմպենսացնել իրենց բարդույթները։  Չի կարելի նաև բացառել թաքնված դեպրեսիան, նեվրոզը, շիզոֆրենիան որոշների մոտ։ 
Աղանդը այդպիսով ինչ որ տեղ հոգեբանական ներշնչող ազդեցություն է թողնում այն մարդկանց վրա, այլապես նրանք հնարավոր է ցնորվեն, կամ ընկնեն խորը դեպրեսիայի մեջ։ Դա է պատճառը, որ աղանդին հարող մարդուն չափազանց դժվար է հետ պահել կողմնորոշումից, դա նույնն է ինչ մարդուն ստիպես հոգեպես դատարկվել, կամ նարկոմանին ստիպես հրաժարվել թմրադեղից։
Գուցե այն մարդկանց համար դա միակ ելքն է կյանքը շարունակելու, գուցե և ավելի լավ կլիներ եթե հոգեբանի օգնությամբ դուրս գային նման վիճակներից։ Յուրաքանչյուրին անհատական մոտեցում է անհրաժեշտ, և անկախ պատճառներից պետք է փորձել հարգել մարդուն…

----------


## Hrayr

Կրկնում եմ ...



> Նախ ամեն բանի հոգին պետք է հասկանալ։ 
> Ինչի՞ց եք ուզում ետ պահել մարդկանց, մի ծայրահեղությունի՞ց, երբ դուք էլ մյուս ծայրահեղության ու մի ուրիշ աղանդի մաս եք կազմում, երբ դուք եք ձեր աստվածը և դուք եք ձեր ճշմարտութունը։


Երկեւ ճանապարհ կա. մեկն առ Աստված, մյուսը նրանից զատ։
Եթե ուզում եք մարդուն շտկել անհրաժեշտ է նրան Աստծուն մոտեցնել, իսկ եթե ուրիշ բան եք ուզում մի էլ փորձեք։ Դուք ձեզ փորձում եք տեսնել ուրախությունների, հարստությունների ու նման բաների մեջ, իսկ մյուսն իրեն տեսնում է ինչ որ աղանդավորական շարժման մեջ, մի խանգարեք նրան, դուք երկուսդ էլ Աստծուց դուրս եք տեսնում ձեր կյանքը, դուք երկուսդ ել նույն բանն եք ուզում։

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Նախ, որ սովորեցրել է, այլ չի աղավաղել քրիստոնեական ուսմունքն՝ ի սեփական շահ, արդեն մեծ բան է։ Դրանով ՀԱԵ–ն տարբերվում է այսօր, օրինակ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուց, որը մի շարք աղավաղումներ է մտցրել քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի մեջ (դրանց ամենախայտառակ դրսևորումը «խաչակրաց արշավանքներն» են)։
> 
> Նրա մասին, թե սովորեցնողներն իրենք չեն հետևում... այսպես շատ է պատահում, ցանկացած բնագավառում։ Բայց կա ուսմունք, որին մարդը կարող է հետևել՝ առանց նայելու, թե արդյո՞ք այլոք հետևում են դրան, թե՞ ոչ։ Եվ ոչ ոք այդ դեպքում չի ասի նրան, թե «վատ ես անում»։
> Իսկ կեղծավորությունը և խաբեությունը, միևնույն է, պատժվելու են։
> 
> Հ.Գ.։ Կաթլիկ եկեղեցին սպանել է մարդկանց «հավատի» պատրվակով (խաճակրաց արշավանքներ, ինկվիզիցիա)։ Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին, ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների, մարդկանց ցցի վրա է հանել՝ ուղղափառ հավատքին չհնազանդվելու պատճառով։
> Հայտնի՞ են արդյոք դեպքեր, որ Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Եկեղեցին որևէ մեկին մահվան ենթարկի՝ քրիստոնեական հավատքին չհնազանդվելու պատճառով։


Ինչպե՞ս չէ։ Բա Լուսավորիչը ի՞նչ էր անում։ Ես էս վերջերս հայոց պատմություններն էի կարդում ու ճիշտն ասած բազում այդպիսի դեպքերի հանդիպեցի։

----------


## Hrayr

> Ինչպե՞ս չէ։ Բա Լուսավորիչը ի՞նչ էր անում։ Ես էս վերջերս հայոց պատմություններն էի կարդում ու ճիշտն ասած բազում այդպիսի դեպքերի հանդիպեցի։


Հետաքրքիր է ճշմարտությանը չեն հավատում, մի անիմաստը բռնում իր մտքի առգասիքը շարադրում է սկսում են հիմք վերցնել։ Այ քեզ տրամաբանություն։
Էդ որտեղից վերցրիք որ Լուսավորիչը մարդկանց սպանում էր, այն ինչ ինքը քարոզում էր սիրել թշնամուն։

----------


## Amaru

երևի քրիստոնեական կրոնը նրա համար չէր էլի… ի՞նչ վատ բան կա նրա մեջ, որ մարդը իր ուղին ա գտնել ուզում…  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ինչպե՞ս չէ։ Բա Լուսավորիչը ի՞նչ էր անում։ Ես էս վերջերս հայոց պատմություններն էի կարդում ու ճիշտն ասած բազում այդպիսի դեպքերի հանդիպեցի։


Երևի, նկատի ունեք հեթանոսական կրոնի ծառայողների ոչնչացու՞մը (չնայած, այդ էլ համոզված չեմ, որ եղել է)։ Չեմ կարծում, որ Լուսավորիչը դեռ չհիմնված Եկեղեցու միջոցով կարող էր դա անել։ Թագավորն էր անում։ Կարծում եմ, Լուսավորչի խորհուրդը թագավորին մեհյաններ վերացնելն է եղել, բայց ոչ՝ մարդկանց։

ՀԱԵ–ն կախարդներին այրե՞լ է, օրինակ, խարույկի վրա։  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱԵ–ն կախարդներին այրե՞լ է, օրինակ, խարույկի վրա։


ուղղակի չեն կարողացել բռնել, հայ կախադրները շուստրի էին, լավ էին պախկվում 

համ էլ ի՞նչ կախարդ, որին կարելի է ընդհանրապես բռնել

----------


## Amaru

Պավլիկյաններին ու Թոնդրակյաններին այրել են  :Smile:  ի՞նչ կախարդ, վը…

----------


## ars83

> ...էլ ի՞նչ կախարդ, որին կարելի է ընդհանրապես բռնել


Մի քանի դար առաջ այդ հարցը տայիր Կաթոլիկ Ինկվիզիցիային, իրենք «տեղը տեղին» կբացատրեին ամեն ինչ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քանի դար առաջ այդ հարցը տայիր Կաթոլիկ Ինկվիզիցիային, իրենք «տեղը տեղին» կբացատրեին ամեն ինչ։


էն ժամանակ մտքովս չանցավ որ հարցնեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում փաստ է, որ մեր եկեղեցին շատ ավելի առաջադեմ է եղել, քան կաթոլիկը, էլ չասենք, որ հալածելու փախարեն աջակցել է բնական գիտությունների զարգացմանը

----------


## Tanamasi

> էն ժամանակ մտքովս չանցավ որ հարցնեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում փաստ է, որ մեր եկեղեցին շատ ավելի առաջադեմ է եղել, քան կաթոլիկը, էլ չասենք, որ հալածելու փախարեն աջակցել է բնական գիտությունների զարգացմանը


Հեչ էլ չէր նպաստում։ Էդ անհատներն էին նպաստում, որոնց եկեղեցին ոչնչացնում էր՝ օր.՝ Փարպեցու թուղթը Մամիկոնյանին դրա մասին ա։ Իսկ մի ուսմունք, որ պնդում էր, թե երկնքի վրա ջուր ա, չէր կարող նպաստել գիտությունների զարգացմանը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեչ էլ չէր նպաստում։ Էդ անհատներն էին նպաստում, որոնց եկեղեցին ոչնչացնում էր՝ օր.՝ Փարպեցու թուղթը Մամիկոնյանին դրա մասին ա։ Իսկ մի ուսմունք, որ պնդում էր, թե երկնքի վրա ջուր ա, չէր կարող նպաստել գիտությունների զարգացմանը։


Դիտարկենք այդ ամենը Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու հետ համեմատության մեջ: Մենք անհամեմատ ավելի նպաստավոր դիրքերում ենք: Ես սա ի նկատի ունեի:

----------


## may

Տեղադրված հոդվածը մի քիչ հեռու է քննարկվող թեմայից, բայկ կարծում եմ օգտակար կարող է լինել.

*ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԴԻՄԱԿԱՅԵԼ ՀՈԳԵՈՐՍՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ*



Արցախի Հանրապետությունում ավարտվել է կրոնական կազմակերպությունների պետական գրանցման համար հատկացված վեցամսյա ժամկետը: Արդյունքում գրանցվել են` Արցախի Հայ Կաթողիկե Եկեղեցին, Արցախի Հայ Ավետարանական Եկեղեցին, Արցախի Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին եւ ՀԱԵ Եկեղեցասիրաց Եղբայրակցությունը: Մնացած կրոնական համայնքները, որոնք հիմնականում աղանդավորականներ են, չեն գրանցվել եւ չեն կարող օգտվել օրենքով նախատեսված իրավունքներից: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, որ այդ կրոնական համայնքները դեռ շարունակում են ապօրինի գործել: Նրանց գործունեությունը կասեցնելու եւ հասարակության մյուս անդամների իրավունքները պաշտպանելու հարցում ԼՂՀ իրավապահ մարմինների աշխատանքը դեռ ցանկալի արդյունքներ չի տալիս, ուստի նպատակահարմար ենք գտնում հասարակությանը ծանոթացնել հոգեորսությանը դիմակայելու գործնական միջոցներին:         Փողոցում ձեզ մոտենում է կոկիկ հագնված, քաղաքավարի եւ ընդգծված սիրալիր մի մարդ: Նա անպայման թույլտվություն է հարցնում ձեզանից` նախքան խոսակցությունն սկսելը: Ընդհանուր բնույթի մի քանի արտահայտություններից հետո անցնում է Աստծո թեմային: Նման կարգի հոգեորսներն աղանդի ամենացածր աստիճանում գտնվողներն են: Նրանք շատ համբերատար եւ համառ են: Որպեսզի միանգամից դիմակայեք ձեզ վրա կատարվող հոգեբանական ճնշմանը, ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք. «Արդյոք կցանկանայի՞ ես էլ այս մարդու նման լինել. նրա նման ողջ օրը թափառել փողոցներում` փորձելով անցորդներին հավաքագրել»:         Ապահովության համար պետք է ի սկզբանե հստակ եւ սկզբունքային դիրք բռնեք: Մոտեցող աղանդավորին վերաբերվեք այնպես, ինչպես կվերաբերվեք առեւտրական ֆիրմայի ներկայացուցչին, ով գովազդում է ժամկետ անց եւ ոչ պիտանի մի ապրանք, սակայն` մոդայիկ եւ ժամանակակից փաթեթավորմամբ: Աշխատեք հնարավորինս խուսափել այդ սիրալիր եւ կպչուն անծանոթների հետ շփումներից: Պետք չէ վերցնել նրանց կողմից առաջարկվող աղանդավորական գրքերն ու բրոշյուրները, առավել եւս՝ տալ ձեր հասցեն կամ հեռախոսի համարը:         Աղանդներից խուսափելու համար պետք է վարվել այնպես, ինչպես վարվում ենք մեր ֆիզիկական առողջությունը պաշտպանելիս, այսինքն` բարձրացնելով օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը: Տվյալ դեպքում պետք է բարձրացնել «հոգեւոր իմունիտետը» եւ հնարավորինս խուսափել «վարակված» մարդկանց հետ շփումներից: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, «վարակվել եք», ապա պետք չէ զբաղվել «ինքնաբուժությամբ», անհրաժեշտ է դիմել մասնագետների օգնությանը, ովքեր դրա դեմ պայքարի փորձ ունեն:         Ցանկացած աղանդ օգտագործում է գիտակցության կառավարման հատուկ մեթոդներ, որպեսզի անհատին կախվածության մեջ պահի աղանդից։ Օրինակ` քո ողջ անցյալը կհայտարարեն հիմարություն, անիմաստ, որն արժանի չէ ուշադրության: Քեզ կներշնչեն, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, ում հետ դու ծանոթ էիր նախկինում, իրենից ոչինչ չի ներկայացնում, ով «իրական կյանքից» ոչինչ չի հասկանում: «Ոչ մի վայրկյան չպետք է կորցնել»,- կասեն քեզ: Եթե ներկա պահին չես լսում «ուսուցչի» դասախոսությունը, ուրեմն կարդա աղանդի գրքերից ու բրոշյուրներից: Եթե չես կարդում` յոգայով զբաղվիր: Լսիր հատուկ երաժշտություն, աշխատիր հավատացյալների բարօրության համար: Քո աշխարհը կբաժանվի 2 մասի` թշնամիների եւ ընկերների: Ընկերները աղանդի ներսում են, իսկ թշնամիները` դրսում, ովքեր քեզ չեն հասկանում եւ երբեք էլ չեն հասկանա: Աղանդում օգտագործվում է հատուկ լեզու` անհաջող կերպով ընտրված գիտական եւ օկուլտային տերմինալոգիաներից: Սկսելով խոսել այդ լեզվով, դու արագ կորցնում ես կապը իրականության հետ եւ սկսում մտածել այնպես, ինչպես ձեռնտու է աղանդի ղեկավարներին: «Քո ականջները տաքանում են... Մարմնիդ վրա հանգստություն է իջնում... Մկաններդ թուլանում են... Մտածիր միայն լավ բաների մասին»: Կասես, որ դա հիմարների համար է, սակայն այդպես չէ: Մեդիտացիան, հիպնոսը, աութոթրեյնինգը հրաշալի միջոցներ են գիտակցության մեջ ներդնելու այն ամենը, ինչը ցանկանում են:         «Այնտեղ, պատուհանից դուրս, ահավոր աշխարհ է: Բոլորը պատրաստ են իրար խժռել: Այստեղ դու ընկերներիդ հետ ես: Այստեղ լավ է: Բայց հիշիր` մենք այնքան բան ենք արել քեզ համար, այնքան էներգիա ենք ծախսել քեզ վրա: Դու մեզ պարտական ես մինչեւ կյանքիդ վերջը»: Քանի դեռ դու հավատում ես սրան եւ ինչ-որ բանի հույս ունես, անհնար է դուրս պրծնել աղանդավորների ճանկերից: Այս մեթոդները կատարյալ են: Դրանց միջոցով գլխավոր «ուսուցիչը» հեշտությամբ կջարդի քո անհատականությունը, կվերածի քեզ խամաճիկի: Քո իրական էությունը շատ խորը կթաղվի, իսկ մակերեսին կմնա հլու-հնազանդ, լիովին բավարարված, սեփական «ես»-ը կորցրած էակ: «Ինչ վատ բան կա նրանում, որ ես պարզապես հյուր գնամ եւ տեսնեմ, թե ինչ է կատարվում այնտեղ»: Սա այն հարցերից է, որոնք հաճախ տալիս են երիտասարդները: Ոչ ոք չի ուզում մենակ լինել: Յուրաքանչյուրը ցանկանում է ընկերներ գտնել, որոնց հետ կզրուցի կյանքից, ովքեր կօգնեն, եթե որեւէ բան պատահի: Եթե քեզ հետ այդպիսի բան է կատարվում, ուրեմն դու աղանդի պոտենցիալ զոհ ես: Ամեն մեկը չէ, որ ընկնում է աղանդի մեջ: Որոշ մարդկանց նույնիսկ ստիպողաբար չես կարող այնտեղ քարշ տալ: Եթե դու ինքնավստահ ես, գոհ ես կյանքից, ապա ավելի շուտ կծիծաղես հոգեորսների վրա, որոնք ուզում են քեզ հետ «զրուցել գոյության իմաստից»: Իսկ եթե որոշես գնալ պարզապես տեսնելու համար, ապա իմացիր, որ առաջին հերթին քեզ կողողեն սիրալիրություններով, ժպիտներով, հաճոյախոսություններով: Քեզ կշրջապատեն սիրալիր եւ գեղեցիկ տղաներ եւ աղջիկներ, ովքեր պատրաստ են ամեն ինչում օգնել: Իսկ դու կմտածես. «Նրանք ամենեւին էլ գազաններ չեն, հաճելի մարդիկ են, իհարկե, մի քիչ կպչուն են, բայց ո՞վ թերություն չունի»: Եվ այդ ժամանակ էլ կատարվում է ամենավտանգավորը` թույլ ես տալիս, որ կյանքդ նրանք կառավարեն:         Աստիճանաբար, առանց քեզ վրա ճնշում գործադրելու, կսկսեն ներշնչել, թե ինչքան վատ մարդիկ են քո ծնողները եւ բարեկամները: Քեզ համար շատ հեշտ կլինի դավաճանել նրանց, քանի որ այդ հարաբերությունները կդադարեն կարեւոր լինել քեզ համար: Աղանդում գիտեն, որ դու, անշուշտ, կերկմտես, սակայն նրանք առաջին անգամ չեն աշխատում քեզ նմանների հետ, այդ պատճառով շատ լավ մշակված մեթոդիկա ունեն:         Մինչեւ կհասցնես հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում, արդեն ուշ կլինի, քանզի դու խճճված կլինես այդ ցանցի մեջ: Քեզ համար կմնա երկու տարբերակ. Առաջինը` առանց հանգստի, առանց գլուխդ բարձրացնելու օր ու գիշեր կաշխատես, որպեսզի կապիտալ դիզես աղանդի ղեկավարների համար, դրանով հանդերձ կհավատաս, որ այդ ամենն անում ես հանուն բոլորի բարօրության: Մի օր էլ կդադարես հավատալ, սակայն այլեւս ուժ չես ունենա դուրս գալ աղանդից, եւ հետո՝ ո՞ւր գնաս: Բոլոր կամուրջներն այրված են: Կյանքիդ ողջ իմաստը մի քանի անիմաստ գրքեր ու հիմար բառեր են: Եվ հետո թույլ էլ չեն տա հեռանաս, քանի որ ամենեւին պետք չէ, որ դրսի մարդիկ իմանան, թե ինչ է կատարվում աղանդի ներսում: Իսկ վերջում քեզ աղբանոցը կնետեն: Այլեւս պետքական չես: Երկրորդ դեպքում` կդառնաս ղեկավար եւ մյուսներին կաշխատեցնես: Կսկսես հաճույք ստանալ նրանից, որ քո առաջ ծնկի են գալիս աղանդի մյուս անդամները, թեկուզ նախկինում դու այդպիսին չէիր:         Աղանդում մարդիկ արտաքուստ գտնում են այն, ինչը չեն գտնում հարազատների հետ շփումների ժամանակ` բարություն, փոխըմբռում, իրեն կարեւոր մարդ զգալու ցանկություն: Սակայն այդ ամենը միայն ձեւ է։ Անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել նոր հարաբերություններ ձեր մոլորված մտերիմի հետ, եւ պետք չէ նրան համոզել, որ սխալվում է: Առավել եւս պետք չէ զգացմունքներով առաջնորդվել: Հիշեք, որ աղանդում նրա համար արդեն կան շատ «հոգատար ընկերներ», ովքեր իրեն հրաշալի հասկանում են: Պետք է նաեւ հաշվի առնել, որ աղանդը հեշտությամբ բաց չի թողնի ձեր հարազատին: Նաեւ կարիք չկա գնալ այնտեղ եւ խնդրել, որ բաց թողնեն ձեր ընկերոջը, յուրայինին: Դա անիմաստ է: Նույնիսկ հնարավոր է ձեզ էլ բաց չթողնեն: Ինչ-որ պահից սկսած աղանդի ազդեցությունը ձեր հարազատի վրա ավելի ուժեղ կլինի, քան ձերը: Դուք պետք է կիրառեք այնպիսի հոգեբանական մեթոդներ, որոնցով կկարողանաք ազդել ձեր մտերիմի վրա: Հիշեք, որ աղանդից դուրս եկողի համար շատ կարեւոր է իմանալ, որ նա կարող է հենվել իր հարազատի կամ ընկերոջ վրա: Միայնակ հնարավոր չէ այդ խնդիրը լուծել, անհրաժեշտ է հոգեբանական աջակցություն: Պետք է հասկանալ այն բոլոր պատճառները, որոնք դրդել են ձեր հարազատին ընկնել աղանդի ազդեցության տակ: Աղանդից դուրս գալը դեռեւս բավարար չէ, պետք է նախկին աղանդավորի համար համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել, հասկանալ այն բոլոր սխալները, որոնք նախկինում թույլ են տրվել նրա հանդեպ, եւ փորձել շտկել դրանք, որպեսզի վերջինս նորից չընկնի որեւէ աղանդի մեջ:



Աշոտ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ


Ազատ Արցախ

----------

Lion (23.09.2009), ~Anna~ (28.11.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է Քրիստոնեության հետ կապ ունեցող աղանդների մասին ուրեմն կասեմ որ մի միայն Աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսքով որ է՝ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉԸ:

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## artsrun

Օգտակար կլինի տեղեկանալ քայքայիչ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների կողմից իրենց հետևորդների գիտակցությունը վերահսկելու մեթոդների մասին, որ կարողանաք հակաքայլեր ձեռնարկեք: Կարող եմ ուղարկել "Աղանդը որպես պոտենցիալ ահաբեկիչ" ձեռնարկը:
Եվ ամենակարևորը՝ աղանդով տարված անձին ետ պահող անձը պետք է նրան Աստծուն մոտեցնի, այդ իսկ պատճառով չմոռանանք, որ "կույրը կույրին չի կարող առաջնորդել":

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եվ ամենակարևորը՝ աղանդով տարված անձին ետ պահող անձը պետք է նրան Աստծուն մոտեցնի, այդ իսկ պատճառով չմոռանանք, որ "կույրը կույրին չի կարող առաջնորդել":


Համաձայն եմ այս տողերի հետ:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչպես կարելի է ետ պահել աղանդով տարված անձին ?


մինչև վերջ նրա ետևից գնալով …

----------


## Apsara

երբեք պետք չի մարդուն ետ պահել նրանից, ինչին նա ձգտում է, հետո մեղավորը չկայացած հույսերի դուք կլինեք, բացի դրանից մարդկությունը հիմնականում ինչ-որ ներքին հակվածություն ունի աղանդավոր դառնալու, խոսքը ոչ միայն զուտ հավատքի աղանդներն են, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ մարդ կա իր համար այս ֆորումը աղանդ է դարձել՝ գիտակցված կամ անգիտակից, մեկ ուրիՓի համար իր ընտանիքն է աղանդ և այլն: Ամեն մարդ հասունանալու ու ճիՓտը գտնելու իր ուղին ունի, իմ կարծիքով «Բոլոր ճանապարհները Հռոմ են տանում» արտահայտությունը այստեղ լավ է հնչում, քանզի վերջը մեկ է....

----------

dvgray (23.09.2009), Jarre (23.09.2009), sweet (05.02.2010), Tig (23.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայաստանում վճարել մարդուն այնքան ինչան վճարում են աղանդները կամ խոստանալ այքան ինչքան խոստանում են աղանդները այլ ռեալ ճանապարհ չկա եթե այսօր իսլամ ցանկան ռեալ ամրանա Հայաստանում մեկ հարց պետք է լուծի ,վճարել աղքատներին համատարած որշակի կլորիկ սոլիդ գումար և մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում մահմեդական հայերը հայատանում կդառնան ռեալ իրականություն:
Հարցի լուծումը գտնվում է սոցիալական դաշտում:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2009), dvgray (23.09.2009), Tig (23.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հայաստանում վճարել մարդուն այնքան ինչան վճարում են աղանդները կամ խոստանալ այքան ինչքան խոստանում են աղանդները այլ ռեալ ճանապարհ չկա եթե այսօր իսլամ ցանկան ռեալ ամրանա Հայաստանում մեկ հարց պետք է լուծի ,վճարել աղքատներին համատարած որշակի կլորիկ սոլիդ գումար և մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում մահմեդական հայերը հայատանում կդառնան ռեալ իրականություն:
> Հարցի լուծումը գտնվում է սոցիալական դաշտում:


սոցիալականը շատ կարևոր է, սակայն ոչ միայն դա է:
Կա նաև հոգեբանական դաշտը: Շատ մարդիկ գտնվում են դաժան ապատիայի, անհույսության, ծանր հոգեբանական վիճակում: Իսկ աղանդը, լինելով բավականին "ճկուն ու հնարամիտ", տալիս է այդ մարդկանց հոգեբանական մեծ օգնություն, մեծ աջակցություն: Ու թեկուզ էտ մի քանի ժամանոց հավաքներին այդ մարդիկ իրանց որոշակի առումով Մարդ են զգում, այնպիսի մարդ, որին հաշվի են առնում, գնահատում են  կոնկրետ իր անձը:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2009), Jarre (23.09.2009), Tig (23.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> սոցիալականը շատ կարևոր է, սակայն ոչ միայն դա է:
> Կա նաև հոգեբանական դաշտը: Շատ մարդիկ գտնվում են դաժան ապատիայի, անհույսության, ծանր հոգեբանական վիճակում: Իսկ աղանդը, լինելով բավականին "ճկուն ու հնարամիտ", տալիս է այդ մարդկանց հոգեբանական մեծ օգնություն, մեծ աջակցություն: Ու թեկուզ էտ մի քանի ժամանոց հավաքներին այդ մարդիկ իրանց որոշակի առումով Մարդ են զգում, այնպիսի մարդ, որին հաշվի են առնում, գնահատում են կոնկրետ իր անձը:


Համաձայն եմ:
Անչափահաս տարիքում  ես նույնպես  տարված էի աղանդով, արդեն չեմ հիշում թե ոնց, բայց հայտնվել էի եհովայի վկաների  ազդեցության տակ: Մեր հետեվի շենքում էր ապրում  այդ  կազմակերպության առաջնորդներից մեկը: Ո՞վ կարողացավ ինձ ետ պահել այդ ճանապարհից՞՞,  մայրս: Նա ընդհանրապես միշտ էլ համոզիչ է խոսում, բայց այդ օրվա նրա խրատական խոսքի թողած ազդեցությունը   երբեք չեմ մոռանա: Նրա խոսքերից հետո ինձ մոտ  կարծես տեղի ունեցավ մտքի պայծառեցում, սթափ գնահատականը ինձ  թույլ տվեց ամեն ինչին նայել այլ  անկյան տակ եվ  շուտով  այն՝ ինչ մեկ վարկյան առաջ ինձ համար մեծ եվ անփոխարինելի արժեք էր ներկայացնում դարձավ անիմաստ եվ անօգուտ:
Համաձայն եմ Apsara-ի հետ, պետք չէ  բռնանալ մարդու վրա, ամեն մարդ ունի իր ճանապարհը, բայց  երբեմն համոզիչ եվ ճիշտ խոսքը կարող է օգնել, որ  մարդը  կարողանա  սթափ  դատել  եվ արագ  կողմնորոշվել:

----------

bari hoki (06.01.2010), Reh32 (10.04.2011), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

աղանդաորին  միայն   իր  կրոնի  սկզբունքներով  ու  ազգային  ճշմարտացի  արժեքներով  ուղղել.....ես  մի  քանի  մարդկանց  կարողացել  եմ  ողղել....

----------

bari hoki (06.01.2010), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Բարև ձեզ։ Բավականին ծանոթ պատմություն եք գրել։ Ես ինքս մոտ 2 տարի եղել եմ աղանդավոր, «Կյանքի խոսք» կազմակերպության անդամ։ Չնայած նրան, որ ես այդպես համոզված չէի ժխտում Առաքելական Եկեղեցու ուսմունքը, այդուհանդերձ, մեծ ուշադրություն էլ չէի դարձնում նրան։ Մի անգամ քրիստոնեական մի ֆորումում ծանոթացա մի հրաշալի մաքուր հոգի ունեցող անձնավորության հետ՝ ռուս ուղղափառի, որի միջոցով էլ վերադարձել եմ իմ ակունքներին՝ Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն։
> Նա գիտեր, որ ես աղանդավոր էի, բայց երբեք չէր նախատում, չէր վիճում, միայն տարբեր բաներ էր պատմում Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցու ուսմունքից և գրականություն տալիս՝ կարդալու։ Կամաց–կամաց, կարդալով այն, ես սկսեցի համեմատություններ կատարել, քննել կարդացածս, տեսա, որ շատ հարցերում աղանդավորական շարժումներն ուղղակի պախարակում են Եկեղեցու ուսմունքը՝ կիսատ և թյուր տեղեկություններ տարածելով սրբերի, ճգնավորների մասին։ Բացի դրանից, ես երբեք չէի կարողանում հարմարվել նրանց քարոզած մտքի հետ, որ բոլոր («եկեղեցի» եկողները) սուրբ են՝ հեշտ ու հանգիստ, առանց ճիգեր թափելու։ Եվս մի համոզիչ գործոն էր իմ ռուս ընկերոջ վարքն ու կյանքը՝ նա ոչ թե պարզապես լավ բաների մասին էր պատմում, նա ապրում է դրանցով. սա ինձ համար շատ համոզիչ էր։
> 
> Ես կանեի հետևյալը. եթե ձեր ասած մարդը սթափ մտածել և համեմատություններ կատարել սիրում է, առաջարկեք նրան Եկեղեցու ուսմունքը և Ս. հայրերի աշխատությունները։


Ողջույն եղբայր, կներես իհարկե, բայց ես  կարծում եմ, որ կա՛մ դու իրականում "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի չես հաճախել և գրածդ տվյալ եկեղեցին փնովելու նպատակ ունի, կա՛մ հաճախելիս ուշադիր չես լսել քարոզները: Ես հակառակը կասեմ. առաքելական եկեղեցին կամ ռուս ուղղափառը չի ուսուցանում մարդկանց ապրել քրիստոնյավարի կյանքով, այլ բավարարվում է որոշակի ծեսերով և միջոցառումներով, իսկ "Կյանքի Խոսքում" անընդհատ ասում են, որ պետք է մաքրվել և հրաժարվել մեղավոր դրսևորումներից: Չի կարելի խաբել մարդկանց, կամ արտահայտել խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ողջույն եղբայր, կներես իհարկե, բայց ես  կարծում եմ, որ կա՛մ դու իրականում "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի չես հաճախել և գրածդ տվյալ եկեղեցին փնովելու նպատակ ունի, կա՛մ հաճախելիս ուշադիր չես լսել քարոզները: Ես հակառակը կասեմ. առաքելական եկեղեցին կամ ռուս ուղղափառը չի ուսուցանում մարդկանց ապրել քրիստոնյավարի կյանքով, այլ բավարարվում է որոշակի ծեսերով և միջոցառումներով, իսկ "Կյանքի Խոսքում" անընդհատ ասում են, որ պետք է մաքրվել և հրաժարվել մեղավոր դրսևորումներից: Չի կարելի խաբել մարդկանց, կամ արտահայտել խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:


Լավ էլ մարդկային մտքեր են ասում...

----------


## matlev

> Ողջույն եղբայր, կներես իհարկե, բայց ես  կարծում եմ, որ կա՛մ դու իրականում "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի չես հաճախել և գրածդ տվյալ եկեղեցին փնովելու նպատակ ունի, կա՛մ հաճախելիս ուշադիր չես լսել քարոզները: Ես հակառակը կասեմ. առաքելական եկեղեցին կամ ռուս ուղղափառը չի ուսուցանում մարդկանց ապրել քրիստոնյավարի կյանքով, այլ բավարարվում է որոշակի ծեսերով և միջոցառումներով, իսկ "Կյանքի Խոսքում" անընդհատ ասում են, որ պետք է մաքրվել և հրաժարվել մեղավոր դրսևորումներից: Չի կարելի խաբել մարդկանց, կամ արտահայտել խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:


Հիմա սա Ձեր խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծի՞քն է, թե՞ խաբում եք մարդկանց:
Իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարելի արտահայտել խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:

----------


## razmik21

> Հիմա սա Ձեր խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծի՞քն է, թե՞ խաբում եք մարդկանց:
> Իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարելի արտահայտել խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:


Չի կարելի այնպիսի սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք արտահայտել, որը վերաբերվում է "ուրիշի" հեղինակությանը:
Իսկ իմ ասածը լրիվ օբյեկտիվ էր…Կարող եմ փաստերով խոսել…

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Լավ էլ մարդկային մտքեր են ասում...


Կարո՞ղ ես մեկնաբանել ասածդ: Հետո էլ երեկ քեզ հարց էի տվել  "Քրիստոնյա ծնվու՞մ են, թե՞ դառնում " թեմայում, շատ կուզենայի, որ պատասխանեիր, եթե կարելի է…

----------


## յոգի

> Կարո՞ղ ես մեկնաբանել ասածդ: Հետո էլ երեկ քեզ հարց էի տվել  "Քրիստոնյա ծնվու՞մ են, թե՞ դառնում " թեմայում, շատ կուզենայի, որ պատասխանեիր, եթե կարելի է…


ինչ մեկնաբանելու կարիք կա, ««Կյանքի Խոսքում" անընդհատ ասում են, որ պետք է մաքրվել և հրաժարվել մեղավոր դրսևորումներից: Չի կարելի խաբել մարդկանց,»»
ինչ՞ա կարողա վատ մտքեր են, եթե այո ուրեմն հակառակն է լավը...
իսկ թե ինչ են ծնվում, իմ պատասխանը՛ ծնունդով ոչինչ չի որոշվում կամ դառնում, մարդ ճանաչվում է ըստ  իր կատարած գործերի: Քրիստոնյա չեն ծնվում, այլ դառնում են...

----------


## Gayl

> ինչ մեկնաբանելու կարիք կա, ««Կյանքի Խոսքում" անընդհատ ասում են, որ պետք է մաքրվել և հրաժարվել մեղավոր դրսևորումներից: Չի կարելի խաբել մարդկանց,»»


Յոգի ջան հենց ամենավտանգավորները դրանք են,էն Ավետարնչականը ամենասարսափելի թշնամիներից մեկնա հիմա կասեմ ինչու:
Նախ մի հարց,հետո էլի կշարունակենք,Ռազմիկ քո պատասխանն էլ չէր խանգարի:
Որն է աղանդավորների նպատակը,ինչու՞ են նրանք թափանցում այլ երկրներ:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան հենց ամենավտանգավորները դրանք են,էն Ավետարնչականը ամենասարսափելի թշնամիներից մեկնա հիմա կասեմ ինչու:
> Նախ մի հարց,հետո էլի կշարունակենք,Ռազմիկ քո պատասխանն էլ չէր խանգարի:
> Որն է աղանդավորների նպատակը,ինչու՞ են նրանք թափանցում այլ երկրներ:


Ախպերս ձուկը հո չգիտի որ որդի տակ ինչ կա, նա կուլ է տալիս որդը...
նույնը աղանդներն են անում, միամիտ մարդկանց իրենց ճանկն են գցում գեղեցիկ արտահայտություներ և խոսքեր ասելով, դրանք պարզապես թիրախներ են, ոչ թե իրական խոսքեր...
Նպատակը մարդկանց հավաքել խմբավորել ուղեղները լվանալ և իշխել նրանց վրա...

----------


## Gayl

> Ախպերս ձուկը հո չգիտի որ որդի տակ ինչ կա, նա կուլ է տալիս որդը...
> նույնը աղանդներն են անում, միամիտ մարդկանց իրենց ճանկն են գցում գեղեցիկ արտահայտություներ և խոսքեր ասելով, դրանք պարզապես թիրախներ են, ոչ թե իրական խոսքեր...
> Նպատակը մարդկանց հավաքել խմբավորել ուղեղները լվանալ և իշխել նրանց վրա...


«Նպատակը մարդկանց հավաքել խմբավորել ուղեղները լվանալ և իշխել նրանց վրա...» վերջ էտքան բան,սարքում են զոմբի ու նարդյունքում մի հատ ահավոր բանա ստացվում,տես ունենք առաքելական եկեղեցի ու բոլորս Առաքելական եկեղեցով ենք սնվում կարելի է ասել միասնական ենք,որովհետև մեր եկեղեցին ունի կրթելու իր ոճը և բոլորին էլ հենց այդ ձևով է կրթում,իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու եկան աղանդները լցվեցին Հայաստան ու ամեն մեկը ունի իր տրամադրության տակ մի 10000 հոգի մարդ ունի,ստացվեց ՄԱՍՆԱՏՈՒՄ,սկսում ենք տարբեր ձև մտածել ու ամենասարսափելին որ անկախ քեզանից նրանց ջրաղացին ջուր ես լցնում քեզ օգտագործում են:
Հիմա ասում ես նա էլ ա ասում սիրեք սա էլ,բա ի՞նչ տարբերություն,տարբերությունը էնա որ մասերի ենք բաժանվել,տես ես Քրիստոսին միֆ եմ համարում,բայց այսօր ունենք այն ինչ ունենք ու պետք է ուժեղացնել և պահպանել և եթե իմանամ որ հնարավորություն ունեմ եկեղեցին մաքրեմ նյութապաշտներից անպայման կանեմ,որովհետև էսօր մեր ազգին ինքնա սնում,իսկ Ավետարանչականը Առաքելական եկեղեցու բարեկամն է իրեն համարում ու հենց դրանով ինքը ամենաուժեղ թշնամիներից մեկնա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.12.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Յոգի ջան հենց ամենավտանգավորները դրանք են,էն Ավետարնչականը ամենասարսափելի թշնամիներից մեկնա հիմա կասեմ ինչու:
> Նախ մի հարց,հետո էլի կշարունակենք,Ռազմիկ քո պատասխանն էլ չէր խանգարի:
> Որն է աղանդավորների նպատակը,ինչու՞ են նրանք թափանցում այլ երկրներ:


Գայլ ջան, մինչը աղանդների նպատակին ու այլ երկրներում առաքելություն իրականացնելու պատճառներին անցնելը, պետք է հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է աղանդը: Քո և յոգու քննարկումներից տեսա, որ սխալ գիտեք, թե ինչ է աղանդը և որոնք են աղանդավոր ուղղությունները:
Ձեր կողմից աղանդին տրված բնորոշումը ձեր տրամաբանության արդյունք է կամ կարծիք, բայց կա ամբողջ աշխարհում առաջատար Քրիստոնեկան ուղղությունների (Կաթոլիկ, Ողղափառ) կողմից ընդունված սահմանում աղանդի մասին: Չեմ ուզում հիմա այդ սահմանումը մեջ բերեմ, բայց ընդհանուր ասեմ, որ այդ սահմանմամբ աղանդներ են այն ուղղությունները, որոնց կարծիքը չի համընկնում վերը նշված ուղղությունների (Կաթոլիկ, Ողղափառ)  կողմից ընտրված դիրքորոշման հետ այն հարցերում ինչպիսին է Աստծո բնությունը և դրանից ածանցյալ այլ հարցեր: Ըստ այդ դիրքորոշման աշխարհի ամենավտանգավոր և ազդեցիկ աղանդներից են "Քրիստոսի Վերջին օրերի Սրբերի եկեղեցին" ( կամ "Մորմոններ"), "Եհովայի վկաներ" "Քրիստոնեական գիտություն" և այլն: Դրանց շարքերում չկա ավետարանչական եկեղեցի: Ավետարանչական եկեղեցիները չունեն տարաձայնություններ Աստծո բնության և մնացած կարևոր հիմնաքարային հարցերում և հանդիսանում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ մեկնողներ: Ավելացնեմ, որ աղանդների բնորոշ կարևոր գծերից է նաև, բացի Աստվածաշնչից սեփական այլ հեղինակություններ ունենալը կամ իրենց ուղղության պահանջներին հարմարեցված իրենց կողմին "վերաթարգմանված" Աստվածաշունչ ունենալը, օրինակ՝ Եհովայի վկաները: 
Աղանդը դա կրոնական գաղափար է, ուստի դրա սահմանումը և բնորոշումը պետք է լինի միմիայն կրոնական, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսի մարդկանց տրամաբանություն, որոնք մեղմ ասած անտեղյակ են Քրիստոնեությունից և Աստվածաշնչից: Այնպես, որ մի ապատեկեկատվություն տարածեք ճշմարիտ կրոնական ուղղությունների նկատմամբ: Վերը նշված համաշխարհային ընդունված դիրքորոշումը բնական է համարում կրոնական ուղությունների միջև առաջացած տարբերոըթյունները երկրորդական հարցերի շուրջ: Եթե, ճշմարիտ նայենք, հենց առաքելական եկեղեցին կարևոր այդպիսի սխալներ ունի իր "գաղափարախոսության" մեջ: Աստվածաշունչում Աստված հանդիմանում է մարդկանց սնապաշտության դրևվորումների համար, իսկ մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցին նշանակություն է տալսի սրբապատկերների պաշտանմունքին, որը հիմնազուրկ է:
Այսպես երկար կարելի է շաչունակել: Եթե ցանկանաք կարող եմ բնութագրել որոշ աղանդներ:

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, մինչը աղանդների նպատակին ու այլ երկրներում առաքելություն իրականացնելու պատճառներին անցնելը, պետք է հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է աղանդը: Քո և յոգու քննարկումներից տեսա, որ սխալ գիտեք, թե ինչ է աղանդը և որոնք են աղանդավոր ուղղությունները:
> Ձեր կողմից աղանդին տրված բնորոշումը ձեր տրամաբանության արդյունք է կամ կարծիք, բայց կա ամբողջ աշխարհում առաջատար Քրիստոնեկան ուղղությունների (Կաթոլիկ, Ողղափառ) կողմից ընդունված սահմանում աղանդի մասին: Չեմ ուզում հիմա այդ սահմանումը մեջ բերեմ, բայց ընդհանուր ասեմ, որ այդ սահմանմամբ աղանդներ են այն ուղղությունները, որոնց կարծիքը չի համընկնում վերը նշված ուղղությունների (Կաթոլիկ, Ողղափառ)  կողմից ընտրված դիրքորոշման հետ այն հարցերում ինչպիսին է Աստծո բնությունը և դրանից ածանցյալ այլ հարցեր: Ըստ այդ դիրքորոշման աշխարհի ամենավտանգավոր և ազդեցիկ աղանդներից են "Քրիստոսի Վերջին օրերի Սրբերի եկեղեցին" ( կամ "Մորմոններ"), "Եհովայի վկաներ" "Քրիստոնեական գիտություն" և այլն: Դրանց շարքերում չկա ավետարանչական եկեղեցի: Ավետարանչական եկեղեցիները չունեն տարաձայնություններ Աստծո բնության և մնացած կարևոր հիմնաքարային հարցերում և հանդիսանում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ մեկնողներ: Ավելացնեմ, որ աղանդների բնորոշ կարևոր գծերից է նաև, բացի Աստվածաշնչից սեփական այլ հեղինակություններ ունենալը կամ իրենց ուղղության պահանջներին հարմարեցված իրենց կողմին "վերաթարգմանված" Աստվածաշունչ ունենալը, օրինակ՝ Եհովայի վկաները: 
> Աղանդը դա կրոնական գաղափար է, ուստի դրա սահմանումը և բնորոշումը պետք է լինի միմիայն կրոնական, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսի մարդկանց տրամաբանություն, որոնք մեղմ ասած անտեղյակ են Քրիստոնեությունից և Աստվածաշնչից: Այնպես, որ մի ապատեկեկատվություն տարածեք ճշմարիտ կրոնական ուղղությունների նկատմամբ: Վերը նշված համաշխարհային ընդունված դիրքորոշումը բնական է համարում կրոնական ուղությունների միջև առաջացած տարբերոըթյունները երկրորդական հարցերի շուրջ: Եթե, ճշմարիտ նայենք, հենց առաքելական եկեղեցին կարևոր այդպիսի սխալներ ունի իր "գաղափարախոսության" մեջ: Աստվածաշունչում Աստված հանդիմանում է մարդկանց սնապաշտության դրևվորումների համար, իսկ մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցին նշանակություն է տալսի սրբապատկերների պաշտանմունքին, որը հիմնազուրկ է:
> Այսպես երկար կարելի է շաչունակել: Եթե ցանկանաք կարող եմ բնութագրել որոշ աղանդներ:


Ախպերս էս պարագայում իմ համար բոլորն էլ աղանդներ են բացի Առաքելականից ուզում ես ուրիշ անուն կտամ կապ չունի ինձ մի հատ բառ թող լինի թշնամի նույն բաննա,կարևորը սրանք մարդկանց բաժանում են մասերի,կարևորը բաժանում են եկեղեցուց Հայաստանի մեծ մասը էտ զիբիլիականա քան Առաքելական ու հավատա ինձ էտ պահը մտահոգումա ու շատա մտահոգում ու դրանց մոտա ստացվումա շատերին զոմբիացնել սարքել էշ,էտ սաղ մեր եկեղեցու սխալնա,ինքնա մեղավոր էտ նրանիցա որ իրա անունը քցելա շատերի մոտ անբարոյականի անունա վաստակել ,իսկ դրանք էլ օգտվում են մեր եկեղեցու սխալներից,ուղղվելա պետք ու կոնկրետ քայլեր «Զգուշ եղեք Եհովայի վկաներից» էտ թռուցիկներով ոչնչի չես հասնի

----------


## Արեն

> Խոսքը մոտ հիսունհինգ տարեկան տղամարդու մասին է, որը մեկ-երկու տարի է ինչ շփվում է ինչ-որ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների հետ, մասնակցում է նրանց ժողովներին: Ակնհայտորեն սկսնակ է, նման է պատանու, որին թվում է, թե ինքն արդեն ամեն ինչ գիտի և որևէ խորհրդի կարիք չունի և յուրաքանչյուր այլ կարծիք մերժում է: Այս անհանդուրժողականությունը թերևս դեմ է քրիստոնեական սզբունքներին, միայն սա բավարար է, որ վստահ լինենք վերջինիս մոլորված լինելու և իր արարքները ողջամիտ չգնահատելու հարցում: Նշված անձնավորությունն ունի բարձրագույն կրթություն, ողջ կյանքում եղել է աշխատասեր, կիրթ և զուսպ անձնավորություն: Այժմ հարազատների հետ հարաբերություններում դարձել է անտեղի քննադատող և չհանդուրժող:
> Իմ կարծիքով նրա մեջ կա ներքին հակասություն. ձգտում է յուրացնել առաջարկվող նյութը և դառնալ աղանդավորական կազմակերպության լիարժեք և կայացած անդամ, սակայն չի կարողանում հաղթահարել ներքին բարդույթները և լիարժեքորեն համապատասխանել սահմանված պահանջներին:
> Խնդրանքս ֆորումի մասնակիցներին հետևյալն է. որևէ միջոցով համոզել և ետ պահել այդ ուղղուց: Չպետք է կոտրել մարդու մեջ հավատը, սակայն հարկավոր է բացատրել, որ աղանդը որևէ լավ բանի չի բերի: Իմ կարծիքով արդյունավետ կլինի պարբերաբար գիտական և գրագետ հիմնավորված գրական նյութերի մատակարարումը տվյալ անձին, հատկապես ռուսերեն լեզվով (ռուսալեզու նյութերին և ռուսական մշակույթին նա ավելի լուրջ է վերաբերվում): Ակնկալում եմ օժանդակություն և արդյունավետ մեթոդների և համապատասխան նյութեր հայթայթելու հարցերում: Ինձ կարող եք գրել նաև azat_a11@yahoo.com հասցեով: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


,, Միայն կարծիք,,
Կարող եմ ասել ,թէ ինչպես կարելի է այդ վիճակից դուրս բերել ,,զոհ,,ին՝
1 Հիպնոսի միջոցով դարձի բերել անհատին:
2 որից հետո պառակտել աղանդավորական խումբը եվ դուրս վտարել Պետությունից:
Ամենինչ կախված է Սահմանադրությունից,որը պաշտպանում է աղանդներին,եվ ոչ թէ իր քաղաքացու իրավունքները:
Կներեք,ես ասեցի իմ կարծիքն:

----------


## ranchpar

Միայն  ազգայինի  մասին ու  հայոց  պատմության   մասին ինֆորմացիա տալով...

----------


## ranchpar

Ճիշտ  ինֆորմացիա..

----------


## Hayazn

azat11  ջան
Այդ  խղճուկի ուղեղը լվացել են , հետեվաբար նա ընդունակ չէ քո խոսքերը
ըմբռնելու , դրա համար նա չի ուզում լսել:
Միակ միջոցը  նրան այդ փոսից հանելու այն է , որ դու ինքդ պետք է
իջնես այնտեղ , այսինքն պետք է գնաս իր հետ այդ ժողովներին,
լսես , ջհուդների կողմից ֆինանսավորվող շառլատանների քարոզները ,
և հետո փորձես նրա հետ խոսել այդ հիմարության մասին:
խնդրում եմ ինձ տեղյակ պահես  այս հասցեով    *hayazn*[*@*]*mail*[*.*]*am*

----------


## razmik21

Ժողովուրդ ջան, աղանդների դեմ կարելի է պայքարել միայն սեփական դիրքորոշումը ճիշտ իմանալուց հետո, նախ որպեսզի կարողանանք տարբերել աղանդը ճշմարիտ ուղղությունից, իսկ հետո կարողանանք ցույց տալ սխալ դիրքորոշումը: Այլ ձև ուղղակի անհնար է:

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

razmik21 

"վերաթարգմանված" Աստվածաշունչ ունենալը, 

Հարգելի Ռազմիկ,  շատ  կուզենայի  իմանալ, Աստվածաշնչի   Էջմիածնի թարգմանությունը   «վերաթարգմանված  է »  թե  բնագիր  է

----------

Jarre (30.01.2011)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, աղանդների դեմ կարելի է պայքարել միայն սեփական դիրքորոշումը ճիշտ իմանալուց հետո, նախ որպեսզի կարողանանք տարբերել աղանդը ճշմարիտ ուղղությունից, իսկ հետո կարողանանք ցույց տալ սխալ դիրքորոշումը: Այլ ձև ուղղակի անհնար է:


 Պայքարելու  համար,  ամենանակարեվորը  պետք  է   Աստվածաշնչի  ճիշտ  գիտություն.  Ինչպես  որ  մաթեմատիկոսին  չես  կարող  մաթեմատիկայով  խաբել,  այնպես  էլ  քրիստոնյային  չպիտի  կարողանան   խաբել

----------

Ավետիք (14.04.2011), Արծիվ (28.11.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

> Պայքարելու համար, ամենանակարեվորը պետք է Աստվածաշնչի ճիշտ գիտություն.


Համամիտ եմ: Անձնական փորձից օրինակ բերեմ: Մորաոքույրս Եհովայի վկա է ու ինձ ներկայացնում էր Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունը որն իր համար ճիշտ էր: Քանի դեռ ինքս շատ գաղափար չունեի, որոշ դեպքերում ընդունում էի որ խելքին մոտ բացատրություն է, հետո ինքնուրույն սկսեցի կարդալ ու արդեն ասածին հակասող փաստեր կարող եմ բերել:
Նրա դեպքում Սպիտակի երկրաշարժից հետո կյանքի դժվարությունները դրդեցին միանալ վկաներին: Եթե ժամանակին աջակցություն ցուցաբերվի մի գուցի շատերը չդիմեն նման քայլի:

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

հոգեբանի մի քանի սիանս

----------


## AMzone

իմ կարծիքով, ամեն մարդ ինքը պետք է իմանա իրա լավն ու վատը,  եթե ընտրել է ետ ուղին, պետքել չի հետ մղել.

----------

eduard30 (10.04.2011), Freeman (10.04.2011), Jarre (30.01.2011), Ավետիք (11.04.2011)

----------


## nune'

ԵԹե այդ մարդը տարվածա արդեն էդ ամենով, էլ ինչ հետ պահելու մասին կարող է խոսք լինել...եթե փորձես էլ այսպես կոչված ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա նրան դնել, ինքը հաստատ լիքը փաստարկներ կգտնի ապացուցելու, որ իր ընտրած ճանապարհնա ճիշտ......

----------

boooooooom (10.04.2011), Quyr Qery (10.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հիշենք այս խոսքերը, Վասն զի ժամանակ պիտի գա որ ողջամիտ վարդապետությանը պիտի չհամբերեն, հապա հաճելի բաներ լսելու մարմանջով իրենց ցանկությունների համեմատ վարդապետներ պիտի դիզեն իրենց: (ՏԻՄ4:3)






                         ԻՄ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴՍ ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՈՎ Է ՏՈՒԺՈՒՄ…

----------


## boooooooom

Ինձ թվում է աղանդների "սնուցում"-ն է պետք փակել: Մի կողմից սնուցվում են թարմ անդամներով, մյուս կողմից ֆինանսականը դրսից: Իսկ ով որ արդեն աղանդավոր է, ուղղելն անհնարին է, եթե ինքն իրեն չուղղի

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ ով որ արդեն աղանդավոր է, ուղղելն անհնարին է, եթե ինքն իրեն չուղղի


Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչը ուղղել և ինչը՞ պիտի ուզի ուղղել։

----------


## boooooooom

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչը ուղղել և ինչը՞ պիտի ուզի ուղղել։


Ես աղանդավորին նայում եմ, որպես կյանքը ոչ լիարժեք օգտագործող մարդ, մարդ ով վախենում է մահ կոչվածից /շատ աղանդաստեղծներ դրանից օգտվում են  :Angry2: /: Մարդ, որը ահագին բան էս կյանքում զոհաբերումա, մտածելով, որ հետո լավա լինելու:
 Ուղղել ասելով ես հասկանում եմ վերադառնալ ...

----------

Quyr Qery (10.04.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես աղանդավորին նայում եմ, որպես կյանքը ոչ լիարժեք օգտագործող մարդ, մարդ ով վախենում է մահ կոչվածից /շատ աղանդաստեղծներ դրանից օգտվում են /: Մարդ, որը ահագին բան էս կյանքում զոհաբերումա, մտածելով, որ հետո լավա լինելու:
>  Ուղղել ասելով ես հասկանում եմ վերադառնալ ...


boooooooom, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։

Բայց ոչ աղանդավոր մարդիկ էլ՝ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու դավանողներից շատերն էլ են նման կերպ վարվում՝ հանուն ապագա օրհնությունների իրենց զրկում են շատ բաներից այսօր։ Կարծում եմ այդ մասին էլ կարելի է մտածել։

----------

Moonwalker (10.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մարդ, որը ահագին բան էս կյանքում զոհաբերումա, մտածելով, որ հետո լավա լինելու:


Ժառը ճիշտ է ասում, մեջբերածս հատուկ է նաև բոլոր իսկական քրիստոնյաներին (հաճախ նաև այլ հավատքի ներկայացուցիչներին): Ու անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում:  :Dntknw:

----------

eduard30 (10.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Ես աղանդավորին նայում եմ, որպես կյանքը ոչ լիարժեք օգտագործող մարդ, *մարդ ով վախենում է մահ կոչվածից* /շատ աղանդաստեղծներ դրանից օգտվում են /: Մարդ, որը ահագին բան էս կյանքում զոհաբերումա, մտածելով, որ հետո լավա լինելու:
>  Ուղղել ասելով ես հասկանում եմ վերադառնալ ...


 Դու մահից բոլորովին չե՞ս վախենում։

----------


## boooooooom

> Դու մահից բոլորովին չե՞ս վախենում։


Ես աշխատում եմ այդ մասին չմտածել

----------


## boooooooom

> Ժառը ճիշտ է ասում, մեջբերածս հատուկ է նաև բոլոր իսկական քրիստոնյաներին (հաճախ նաև այլ հավատքի ներկայացուցիչներին): Ու անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում:


Եթե հավատը չի խանգարում ապրելուն / ծնողական պարտականություններ, հայրենիքի հանդեպ պարտականություններ, որդու պարտականություններ ծնողների նկատմամբ և այլն շատ կարևոր պարտականություններ/, ապա ես դեմ չեմ, թող հավատան. վերջիվերջո այդպես ապրելն ավելի հեշտ է, բայց հիմնականում աղանդով տարված ծնողը թերի է կատարում իր պարտականությունները, որդին մոռանում է ծնողներին, չեն ուզում ծառայեն Հայրենիքին, իսկ դա արդեն Լավ չի

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե հավատը չի խանգարում ապրելուն / ծնողական պարտականություններ, հայրենիքի հանդեպ պարտականություններ, որդու պարտականություններ ծնողների նկատմամբ և այլն շատ կարևոր պարտականություններ/, ապա ես դեմ չեմ, թող հավատան. վերջիվերջո այդպես ապրելն ավելի հեշտ է, բայց հիմնականում աղանդով տարված ծնողը թերի է կատարում իր պարտականությունները, որդին մոռանում է ծնողներին, չեն ուզում ծառայեն Հայրենիքին, իսկ դա արդեն Լավ չի


Հա, համաձայն եմ: Բայց կյանքում բան զոհաբերել ասելով ես ուրիշ բան էի հասկանում: Միանշանակ ծնող-որդիական հարաբերություններն էլ, զինապարտությունն էլ գոնե իմ հավատքով եմ կատարում/ելու: Հասկացա քո մտահոգությունը ու լիովին կիսում եմ: :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (12.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> boooooooom, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
> 
> Բայց ոչ աղանդավոր մարդիկ էլ՝ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու դավանողներից շատերն էլ են նման կերպ վարվում՝ հանուն ապագա օրհնությունների իրենց զրկում են շատ բաներից այսօր։ Կարծում եմ այդ մասին էլ կարելի է մտածել։


Սիրելի Jarre, եթե դու իմանաիր որ ինչ որ տեղ քեզ համար շատ թանկ բան է պահված, ինչպե՞ս կվարվեիր:




                                               ԻՄ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՈՎ Է ՏՈՒԺՈՒՄ:

----------


## հովարս

Նախ,եթե մարդը հավատում է կամ չի հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, դրանով Աստված չի դադարում գոյություն ունենալուց: ԵՒ եթե մարդը ենթարկվում է մարդուն,առավելևս Աստծուն պետք է ենթարկվի: Աստված ասում է - Քեզ դետ եմ դնում իմ ժողովրդի վրա, եթե տեսնես նրա սխալը և չզգուշացնես նրան,քեզանից եմ պահանջելու.........



ԻՄ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՈՎ Է ՏՈՒԺՈՒՄ........

----------


## Adriano

Չափից ավել չփորձելով մարդուն կապել ինչ-որ կրոնի, որն ըստ այդ կապողների որևէ թերություն չունի…Մարդուն անընդհատ վանդակի մեջ պահելը վերջի վերջո հանգեցնում է ծայրահեղականության: Չեմ ասում աղանդավորությունը լավ բանա: Ուղղակի վերջինիս առաջացման պատճառները գալիս են հենց կրոնի մարդկանց սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումից…

----------


## eduard30

Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հետ պահել աղանդով տարված անձին


Կարծում եմ նրա գիտելիքներից առավել գիտելիք ունենալով կարելի է ինչ, որ չափով «օգնել», այլապես անհնար է:

----------


## Ավետիք

Ես մտածում եմ անկեղծ ընկերություն անելով կարելի է շահել այդ անձին:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Չի կարելի..... :Smile:

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Չի կարելի.....


Եվ ինչի՞ չի կարելի… :Think: 
Ես անձամբ գիտեմ կոնկրետ մարդկանց, ում օգնել են իրենց ընկերները հետ քաշվել "վկաների" խմբից: Ովքեր իրապես մտահոգված են և բարին կամենում, ես հավատում եմ, որ օգտակար կարող են լինել իրենց սիրելիներին:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եվ ինչի՞ չի կարելի…
> Ես անձամբ գիտեմ կոնկրետ մարդկանց, ում օգնել են իրենց ընկերները հետ քաշվել "վկաների" խմբից: Ովքեր իրապես մտահոգված են և բարին կամենում, ես հավատում եմ, որ օգտակար կարող են լինել իրենց սիրելիներին:


ԴԵ եթե ուղեղդ չհասցնեն լվալ ,,ապա գուցե մեծ ջանքերի շնորհիվ մի բան ստացվի... բայց դե հիմանականում մտնում են էդ սեկտաների մեջ ու....................... մի տարուց ավել մնացիր վիճակդ լավ չի լինի ,,, դժվար կարողանաս ուղեղդ ենքան աշխատեցնել՝այսինքն եթե մնացած լինի էդ ուղեղիցդ էլի....,,,որ դուրս գաս եդտեղից....

----------


## Ավետիք

> *ԴԵ եթե ուղեղդ չհասցնեն լվալ* ,,ապա գուցե մեծ ջանքերի շնորհիվ մի բան ստացվի... բայց դե հիմանականում *մտնում են էդ սեկտաների մեջ* ու....................... մի տարուց ավել մնացիր վիճակդ լավ չի լինի ,,, դժվար կարողանաս ուղեղդ ենքան աշխատեցնել՝այսինքն եթե մնացած լինի էդ ուղեղիցդ էլի....,,,որ դուրս գաս եդտեղից....


Ես *չեմ* ասում, որ _մտնես իրենց շարքերը_: Այլ որ անկեղծ ընկերություն անես տվյալ անձի հետ: Որ նա հասկանա և զգա քո հարգանքն ու դիրքն իր հանդեպ: Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ "վկաներից", ում հետ մտերիմ եմ, և նա գիտի իմ դիրքորոշումը, որ չեմ ընդունում իր ուսմունքը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք չենք կարող քննարկել այդ հակասությունները: Ամենաուժեղ ազդեցությունն ունի Աստծո կենդանի ու տեսանելի գործը մարդու կյանքում: Երբ դիմացինը *տեսնում է* այդ իրականությունը:

----------

eduard30 (15.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես մտածում եմ անկեղծ ընկերություն անելով կարելի է շահել այդ անձին:


Ճիշտ է!......

----------

eduard30 (15.04.2011), Ավետիք (15.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես *չեմ* ասում, որ _մտնես իրենց շարքերը_: Այլ որ անկեղծ ընկերություն անես տվյալ անձի հետ: Որ նա հասկանա և զգա քո հարգանքն ու դիրքն իր հանդեպ: Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ "վկաներից", ում հետ մտերիմ եմ, և նա գիտի իմ դիրքորոշումը, որ չեմ ընդունում իր ուսմունքը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք չենք կարող քննարկել այդ հակասությունները: Ամենաուժեղ ազդեցությունն ունի Աստծո կենդանի ու տեսանելի գործը մարդու կյանքում: Երբ դիմացինը *տեսնում է* այդ* իրականությունը*:


Նման մարդիկ մենակ իրենց կաշվի վրա պիտի զգան ,,, որ հասկանան սխալ են..մինչև գլխներին մի բան չգա,, մինչև չզգան,, որ իրնեց օգտագործում են,,, երբեք չեն փոխվի.... ինչքան ուզում է կողքից ասես ,,որ գիտես ընկեր ջան դու սխալ ես՝ մեկ է ոչինչ չի փոխվի.. հլը մի բան էլ կապացուցեն,,,որ դու ես սխալ.. ինչևէ... իսկ երբ չի տեսնում՞՞....

----------

boooooooom (17.04.2011)

----------


## just a dream

համաձայն եմ Quyr Qery -ի հետ... եթե մարդն արդեն մինչև ուղնուծուծը աղանդի ազդեցության տակ է, նրան հնարավոր չի ետ բերել... պիտի ժամանակին կանխել ուղղակի, քանի դեռ շատ չի խորացել.... 
չգիտեմ ինչպես են անում, բայց իրանք մարդկանցից զոմբիներ են պատրաստում, որ բացի իրանց դոգմաներից ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն ուղում լսեն

----------

boooooooom (17.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Նման մարդիկ մենակ իրենց կաշվի վրա պիտի զգան ,,, որ հասկանան սխալ են..մինչև գլխներին մի բան չգա,, մինչև չզգան,, որ իրնեց օգտագործում են,,, երբեք չեն փոխվի.... ինչքան ուզում է կողքից ասես ,,որ գիտես ընկեր ջան դու սխալ ես՝ մեկ է ոչինչ չի փոխվի.. հլը մի բան էլ կապացուցեն,,,որ դու ես սխալ.. ինչևէ... *իսկ երբ չի տեսնում՞՞*....


Ուրեմն, մի օր առիթ եղավ այդ իմ "վկա" ծանոթիս հետ խոսել: Ինչպես սովոր էր, սկսեց քարոզել ինձ, եռանդագինս "վկայել",… հանկարծ խոսքը գնաց Աստծո կամքը ճանաչելու և հասկանալու, վստահություն ունենալու գործնական քայլեր կատարելու համար: Իմ կյանքից օրինակ բերեցի, երբ Աստված գործնականապես պատասխանել է իմ և կնոջս աղոթքներին, ինչը այդ ընկերս գիտեր, որովհետև տեսել էր դա: Սկսեց ավելի հարցեր տալ Աստծո հետ իրական հարաբերությունների մասին, դադարեց իր քարոզը, որովհետև այն լոկ խոսքեր էին: Ես հավատում եմ, որ այդ պահին Տերը նրան հանդիմանում էր: Դա եզրակացնում եմ իր հարցերից: Այնպես որ մարդուն սխալ և աղանդային վիճակից Աստված կարող է դուրս հանել:

----------

eduard30 (15.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ուրեմն, մի օր առիթ եղավ այդ իմ "վկա" ծանոթիս հետ խոսել: Ինչպես սովոր էր, սկսեց քարոզել ինձ, եռանդագինս "վկայել",… հանկարծ խոսքը գնաց Աստծո կամքը ճանաչելու և հասկանալու, վստահություն ունենալու գործնական քայլեր կատարելու համար: Իմ կյանքից օրինակ բերեցի, երբ Աստված գործնականապես պատասխանել է իմ և կնոջս աղոթքներին, ինչը այդ ընկերս գիտեր, որովհետև տեսել էր դա: Սկսեց ավելի հարցեր տալ Աստծո հետ իրական հարաբերությունների մասին, դադարեց իր քարոզը, որովհետև այն լոկ խոսքեր էին: Ես հավատում եմ, որ այդ պահին Տերը նրան հանդիմանում էր: Դա եզրակացնում եմ իր հարցերից: Այնպես որ մարդուն սխալ և աղանդային վիճակից Աստված կարող է դուրս հանել:


Գիտես ոնց Ավետիք ջան... չեմ ուզում թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ անել,, բայց եսպես ասեմ՝ ես ինքս չեմ հավատում աստծուն,,դե արդեն նկատել ես ,որ աթեիստ եմ.... ու որ չեմ հավատում,, ինչպես կարող եմ մտածել,, որ աստված լուսավորեց էդ մարդու միտքը՞՞.... ես ավելի հակված եմ են կարծիքին,, որ նման մարդիկ չափազանց թույլ հոգեկան ունեն,, ու անգրագետ են.... իրանց համոզելը ենքան հեշտ կլինի... եթե դու ճիշտ ժամանակին խելացի փաստարկներ բերես ու ապացուցես,, որ իրանք սխալ են՝ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի,,, խելքի կբերես... բայց այ երբ իրանց զոմբիացնում են ու ազդում հոգեկան ներաշխարհի վրա,, սկսում են կուրուրեն ենթարկվել իրենց հովիվներին ու դառնում են իսկական ոչխարներ....

----------


## Ավետիք

> Գիտես ոնց Ավետիք ջան... չեմ ուզում թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ անել,, բայց եսպես ասեմ՝ ես ինքս չեմ հավատում աստծուն,,դե արդեն նկատել ես ,որ աթեիստ եմ.... ու որ չեմ հավատում,, ինչպես կարող եմ մտածել,, որ աստված լուսավորեց էդ մարդու միտքը՞՞.... ես ավելի հակված եմ են կարծիքին,, որ նման մարդիկ չափազանց թույլ հոգեկան ունեն,, ու անգրագետ են.... իրանց համոզելը ենքան հեշտ կլինի... եթե դու ճիշտ ժամանակին խելացի փաստարկներ բերես ու ապացուցես,, որ իրանք սխալ են՝ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի,,, խելքի կբերես... բայց այ երբ իրանց զոմբիացնում են ու ազդում հոգեկան ներաշխարհի վրա,, սկսում են կուրուրեն ենթարկվել իրենց հովիվներին ու դառնում են իսկական ոչխարներ....


Ասեմ, որ այդ ընկերս "վկաներից" արդեն երկար ժամանակ է՝ եթե չսխալվեմ 7-ը տարուց շատ, անգամ քարոզում է: Երևի ոչ թե միայն "զոմբի" է, ապա "զոմբիացնող"  :Cool: :

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ասեմ, որ այդ ընկերս "վկաներից" արդեն երկար ժամանակ է՝ եթե չսխալվեմ 7-ը տարուց շատ, անգամ քարոզում է: Երևի ոչ թե միայն "զոմբի" է, ապա "զոմբիացնող" :


Ուրեմն շատ եմ ցավում.... իրան էլ հետ չես բերի... բայց դե ուրախ եմ,,որ ընդունեցիր են փաստը ,,որ իրանք իրոք զոմբիացնող են.... :Smile:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ուրեմն շատ եմ ցավում.... *իրան էլ հետ չես բերի*... բայց դե ուրախ եմ,,որ ընդունեցիր են փաստը ,,որ իրանք իրոք _զոմբիացնող են_....


Զոմբիացնողն՝ անխոս զոմբիացնող են  :Shok: , երբ հետները խոսում ես ու որևէ հարցիդ չեն կարողանում պատասխանել կամ դեմ դնել (այսինքն իրենց *կաղապարից* դուրս բաներ են լսում), ասում են, թե իրենց առաջնորդներից կճշտեն և հետո կասեն…
Բայց ես քո նման վատատես չեմ ես հարցում, թե իրան հետ չես բերի… էլի եմ ասում, որ անձամբ մարդկանց գիտեմ "վկաներից" հետ քաշված ու Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն դարձած:  :Smile:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Զոմբիացնողն՝ անխոս զոմբիացնող են , երբ հետները խոսում ես ու որևէ հարցիդ չեն կարողանում պատասխանել կամ դեմ դնել (այսինքն իրենց *կաղապարից* դուրս բաներ են լսում), ասում են, թե իրենց առաջնորդներից կճշտեն և հետո կասեն…
> Բայց ես քո նման վատատես չեմ ես հարցում, թե իրան հետ չես բերի… էլի եմ ասում, որ անձամբ մարդկանց գիտեմ "վկաներից" հետ քաշված ու Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն դարձած:


Ուրեմն ժամանակին եք հասցրել.... իսկ այ էդ ճշտելու պահը վերջն է.... :LOL:  :LOL:  հենց նեղն ես քցում՝ զանգ ընկերոջը....

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ուրեմն *ժամանակին* եք հասցրել.... իսկ այ էդ ճշտելու պահը վերջն է.... հենց նեղն ես քցում՝ զանգ ընկերոջը....


Հենց ասածս էլ այն է, որ այդ ժամանակին հասնելն Աստծո գործն է, ինչը մեր կարողությունից վեր է: Իրեն են պատկանում ժամերն ու ժամանակները:

----------

eduard30 (15.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Նման մարդիկ մենակ իրենց կաշվի վրա պիտի զգան ,,, որ հասկանան սխալ են..մինչև գլխներին մի բան չգա,, մինչև չզգան,, որ իրնեց օգտագործում են,,, երբեք չեն փոխվի.... ինչքան ուզում է կողքից ասես ,,որ գիտես ընկեր ջան դու սխալ ես՝ մեկ է ոչինչ չի փոխվի.. հլը մի բան էլ կապացուցեն,,,որ դու ես սխալ.. ինչևէ... իսկ երբ չի տեսնում՞՞....


Ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց կան մարդիք որոնք վերադարձ չունեն, որովհետև կույր են և չեն տեսնում: Եւ կան հոգիներ որոնք մոլորության մեջ են, նրանց պետք է ցույց տալ «բացատրել»  ճշմարտությունը:

----------

eduard30 (17.04.2011), Quyr Qery (17.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց կան մարդիք որոնք վերադարձ չունեն, որովհետև կույր են և չեն տեսնում: Եւ կան հոգիներ որոնք մոլորության մեջ են, նրանց պետք է ցույց տալ «բացատրել»  ճշմարտությունը:


Ինչպես??

----------


## boooooooom

Զուր ժամանակի կորուստ. Ես կասեի անտեսելն ավելի կօգնի. Ինձ թվում է մոտ ապագայում կրոնները վերանալու էն. Ես չգիտեմ դրանից հետո լավ կլինի , թե վատ: Դժվար մարդկությունը երկար դիմանա. հակասությունները շատ են

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Զուր ժամանակի կորուստ. Ես կասեի անտեսելն ավելի կօգնի. Ինձ թվում է մոտ ապագայում կրոնները վերանալու էն. Ես չգիտեմ դրանից հետո լավ կլինի , թե վատ: Դժվար մարդկությունը երկար դիմանա. հակասությունները շատ են


boooooooom ջան են օրը,,,որ կրոնները վերացան..կվերանա նաև մարդկությունը......

----------

boooooooom (18.04.2011), Shah (18.04.2011), Yellow Raven (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Զուր ժամանակի կորուստ. Ես կասեի անտեսելն ավելի կօգնի. Ինձ թվում է մոտ ապագայում *կրոնները վերանալու էն*. Ես չգիտեմ դրանից հետո լավ կլինի , թե վատ: Դժվար մարդկությունը երկար դիմանա. հակասությունները շատ են


Ոչ թե *կվերանան*, այլ ավելի կոնկրետ, կմիավորվեն մեկ *կրոնի* ներքո… Երևի լսել ես էկումենիկ՝ կրոնների միավորման, շարժման մասին… Իսկ մեկ դոլարանոցի վրա բուրգի վերևում ամպի մեջ աչքի նշանը նկատած կլինես, որի շուրջ լատիներենով գրված է. «Համաշխարհարային մեկ կրոն, մեկ իշխանություն»: Աստվածաշունչն անվանում է դա նեռի կրոն:

----------

boooooooom (18.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոչ կրոնները կվերանան, ոչ էլ մեկ կրոն կմնա...
Ինչքան մարդ, այնքան կրոն... Իսկ քանի որ մարդկանց քանակը գնալով ավելանում է, հետևաբար ավելանում են նաև կրոնները :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ոչ թե *կվերանան*, այլ ավելի կոնկրետ, կմիավորվեն մեկ *կրոնի* ներքո… Երևի լսել ես էկումենիկ՝ կրոնների միավորման, շարժման մասին… Իսկ մեկ դոլարանոցի վրա բուրգի վերևում ամպի մեջ աչքի նշանը նկատած կլինես, որի շուրջ լատիներենով գրված է. «Համաշխարհարային մեկ կրոն, մեկ իշխանություն»: Աստվածաշունչն անվանում է դա նեռի կրոն:


Ոնց մեկ կրոն??  :Shok:  նման բան դեռ չէի լսել.... ամեն մարդ մի ձև է հավատում,, լիքը աղանդներ,, մի քանի տեսակի ազգային կրոն,, մի քանի տեսակի համաշխարհային կրոն... լիքը շարժումներ ու դիրքորոշումներ..... ինչ մեկ կրանի մասին կարող է խոսքը գնալ..իսկ էդ Ձեր ասածը ընդամնեը մասոնների նշանն է ` բոլորին քաջ հայտնի.... ,,որը ժամանակների ամենաուժեղ կարելի է ասել աղանդավորկան շարժումն է եղել.. և աշխարհի մասշտաբով ուժեղ քաղ. գործիչները պատկանել են մասոննական շարժմանը.... :Wink:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ոնց մեկ կրոն??  նման բան դեռ չէի լսել.... ամեն մարդ մի ձև է հավատում,, լիքը աղանդներ,, մի քանի տեսակի ազգային կրոն,, մի քանի տեսակի համաշխարհային կրոն... լիքը շարժումներ ու դիրքորոշումներ..... ինչ մեկ կրանի մասին կարող է խոսքը գնալ..իսկ էդ Ձեր ասածը ընդամնեը *մասոնների նշանն է* ` բոլորին քաջ հայտնի.... ,,որը ժամանակների ամենաուժեղ կարելի է ասել աղանդավորկան *շարժումն է եղել.. և աշխարհի մասշտաբով ուժեղ քաղ. գործիչները պատկանել են մասոննական շարժմանը*....


Ոչ՛, դա մասոնների նշանը չէ, այլ գալիք կրոնի, որն իր իշխանության տակ կառնի բոլոր կրոնները: Իսկ մասոնները միայն միջոց են: Ու դրանց թվին պատկանում են ոչ միայն ուժեղ քաղ.գործիչները, այլ նաև մեծահարուստները՝ միլիարդատերեր, ովքեր կառավարում են այդ _քաղ.գործիքներին_… Բայց խոսքս գալիք համաշխարհային կարգի մասին է, որն ունենալու է նոր կրոն, որի գլուխը լինելու է նեռը՝ հակաքրիստոսը, որն Աստվածաշնչում անվանվում է առաջին գազան:

----------


## Ավետիք

Բայց մենք արդեն շեղվեցինք թեմայից  :Wink: 
Որպեսզի Մոդերը չհեռացնի գրառումներս, մտածում եմ այս առումով նոր թեմա բացել:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինչևէ,, մենք եստեղ ինչքան էլ տանջվենք....մեկ է հավատցյալը կմնա հավատացյալ.. աղանդավորը` աղանդավոր,, աթեիտսը` աթեիստ....

----------

boooooooom (18.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ինչպես??


Լսե՛լ եք հույս,հավատք և սեր, ուրեմն , հույսով հավատով և սիրով

----------


## հովարս

> Ոչ թե *կվերանան*, այլ ավելի կոնկրետ, կմիավորվեն մեկ *կրոնի* ներքո… Երևի լսել ես էկումենիկ՝ կրոնների միավորման, շարժման մասին… Իսկ մեկ դոլարանոցի վրա բուրգի վերևում ամպի մեջ աչքի նշանը նկատած կլինես, որի շուրջ լատիներենով գրված է. «Համաշխարհարային մեկ կրոն, մեկ իշխանություն»: Աստվածաշունչն անվանում է դա նեռի կրոն:


Այս խոսքերի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա: ՈՒմ հետաքրքի՛ր է թող կարդա (Հովհանու Հայտնությունը 13-18գգ)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինչի է Ձեզ թվում,,,,որ էդ մարդիկ հույս,հավատք և սեր չունեն.... ուղղակի իրանք դա ուրիշ կերպ են հասկանում,, դուք ուրիշ,, ես ուրիշ.... ու Ձեր պատկերացրած հույսը,, հավատը,, և սերը իրանց չեն օգնի,, որովհետև տարբեր են իրանց պատկերացումներից....

----------


## հովարս

> Ինչի է Ձեզ թվում,,,,որ էդ մարդիկ հույս,հավատք և սեր չունեն.... ուղղակի իրանք դա ուրիշ կերպ են հասկանում,, դուք ուրիշ,, ես ուրիշ.... ու Ձեր պատկերացրած հույսը,, հավատը,, և սերը իրանց չեն օգնի,, որովհետև տարբեր են իրանց պատկերացումներից....


Իհարկե ունե՛ն...և սեր և հավատք և հույս,  դրա համար էլ շատ է օգնել, օգնում է և փառք Աստծո կօգնի:

----------


## հովարս

Պետք է փաստերով խոսել,այլ ո,չ թե ուղակի զրուցել, չնայած, դա՛ էլ է հաճելի:

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

Աղանդների գործունեության հոգեբանական առանձնահատկությունները: Այս վերնագրով մի նյութ եմ պատրաստել և տեղադրել http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/news/agh...2011-05-23-119 կայքում: Այստեղ թերևս կգտնեք ձեր հարցի պատասխանը:

----------


## հովարս

Արժե՞ դառնալ աղանդավոր...

http://sarkavag.blogspot.com/2011/06/4.html

----------


## Վիշապ

Ում համար մոլորություն է, ում համար էլ՝ ապրուստի միջոց  :Pardon:  Համ էլ ո՞րն է աղանդը, ո՞րն է չաղանդը: Բոլորի նպատակն էլ փողն է, մանիպուլյացիան և իշխանությունը: Աստվածներն ու հրեշտակները երկիր մոլորակը վաղուց են լքել:

----------

Lion (29.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ում համար մոլորություն է, ում համար էլ՝ ապրուստի միջոց  Համ էլ ո՞րն է աղանդը, ո՞րն է չաղանդը: Բոլորի նպատակն էլ փողն է, մանիպուլյացիան և իշխանությունը: Աստվածներն ու հրեշտակները երկիր մոլորակը վաղուց են լքել:


Սխալվում ես Վիշապ, Ամենազօր Աստվածը մինչև աշխարհի վերջը իր ժողովրդի հետ է:

----------

